# Recognise this battery?



## Hardtail1969

Does anyone know this battery:
Make: LANGNI
6800mah
4.2v
9.6wh
High discharge performance











Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

At 6800 mAh I can tell you it certainly does not have the Amps to be suitable for any vaping.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Andre said:


> At 6800 mAh I can tell you it certainly does not have the Amps to be suitable for any vaping.


How does one tell that?


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969

Hardtail1969 said:


> How does one tell that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I thought the higher the mah the better? Or the longer the battery lasts?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Hardtail1969 said:


> How does one tell that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



It's just scientifically impossible.

Read this page and check the bottom. Mooch is one of most reliable battery testers out there.

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/blog-entry/list-of-battery-tests.7436/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

so you cant have high mahs and a high amp rating? i never knew that


----------



## Alex

Please do not put that battery anywhere near a vaping device.

The only batteries that are considered safe are from LG, Samsung or Sony.

We have an entire forum section for batteries. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/batteries.f87/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hardtail1969 said:


> Does anyone know this battery:
> Make: LANGNI



Please don't use this battery in a vaping device ever... by all means put it in a torch... but never a mod!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Lingogrey

Hardtail1969 said:


> I thought the higher the mah the better? Or the longer the battery lasts?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...ws/18443999-better-know-your-battery-part-one

The section on Peukert's Law (from about halfway down the page) is relevant here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Hardtail1969 said:


> I thought the higher the mah the better? Or the longer the battery lasts?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Hi @Hardtail1969 
For vaping you want a battery that is capable of at least 15A or higher (continuous draw)
The ones that fit the bill as tested by battery guru Mooch tend to have mah ratings of between 2000 and 3000 mah

What you will see is that the ones that tend to have higher mah ratings - closer to 3000 - tend to have slightly lower continuous amp ratings and vice versa. Its to do with the physical properties and the chemistry of batteries which I cannot explain. I presume @Lingogrey 's post above explains that.

Bottom line is that this battery you are displaying is not one of the known good batteries for vaping and its mah rating (if true) is way higher than any high amp vaping battery, so either this is just a very low amp battery or its wildly overstated. So dont use it for vaping.

Rather buy a good quality known high amp battery from a reputable vaping supplier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ravynheart

Where on earth did you get that battery?


----------



## Hardtail1969

@20.00 per battery? where else? your local china mart.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ravynheart

Hardtail1969 said:


> @20.00 per battery? where else? your local china mart.


 that alone explains everything! That's a R20 hand grenade!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Oh i dunno, was shopping for torch batteries, so 20 for a rechargeable aint bad

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynheart

Hardtail1969 said:


> Oh i dunno, was shopping for torch batteries, so 20 for a rechargeable aint bad
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I heard of a guy that spent over R1000 on an Rx200 and put in 3 of those R20 batteries to save money. It did not end well. He's lucky he still has a hand


----------



## Hardtail1969

Ravynheart said:


> I heard of a guy that spent over R1000 on an Rx200 and put in 3 of those R20 batteries to save money. It did not end well. He's lucky he still has a hand


Oh, i am sure there are urban legends about anything u can name. But, then that is why we ask knowledgeable people on forums like this.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart

Hardtail1969 said:


> Oh, i am sure there are urban legends about anything u can name. But, then that is why we ask knowledgeable people on forums like this.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Hey, there's no harm in asking knowledgeable people. Best thing to do when in doubt. I personally would never trust a R20 battery. But for the love of everything holy, please do not use that battery in a mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Hardtail1969 I have a wonderful head lamp that takes 2 18650's. I have batteries that cost me R200 each in there. I would never trust a china special when it's on my head. 

Think of it like a safety helmet. Some guys but the cheapest ones because it's the law to wear a helmet. 

Other guys buy the best helmet they can afford. You hope to never have to put the helmet to the test of its worth but if it's ever needed to protect your head then I'm sure you will regret the cheap one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter

It's astounding that no matter the number of times Mooch's battery test stuff gets posted here, people *still* insist on attempting to use shitty rewraps with wildly optimistic specs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Christos

mad_hatter said:


> It's astounding that no matter the number of times Mooch's battery test stuff gets posted here, people *still* insist on attempting to use shitty rewraps with wildly optimistic specs


A R20 battery is going to get people asking questing. I would rather people ask the stupid question here then try use the battery. 
In all honesty it's easier to say no don't use it at all 20 times a month than scold newbies who in turn won't ask questions.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lingogrey

mad_hatter said:


> It's astounding that no matter the number of times Mooch's battery test stuff gets posted here, people *still* insist on attempting to use shitty rewraps with wildly optimistic specs


That may be valid if an experienced vaper who is well aware of battery safety "insist" to use Trustfire / Langni / 12000 mah 50 amps whatever. We have to remember that we have new members joining here daily and it's an impossible task to immediately acquaint oneself with all of the info posted here. Hence people are going to ask questions which might have already been answered and it's our privilege to answer them again as best we can - especially when related to safety issues. Making people feel bad about asking will simply mean that they won't and will rather experiment, i.e. seeing for themselves if a R 20 battery is really inferior to some Sonys or Samsungs on a low ohm, high powered setup

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Hardtail1969

U know guys, i merely asked if anyone had seen it or knew of it, and nowhere did imply or say that i was going to use this in anything. 

It was a question, and regarding the mah rating, just to obtain information.

Anyways...

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Hardtail1969 said:


> U know guys, i merely asked if anyone had seen it or knew of it, and nowhere did imply or say that i was going to use this in anything.
> 
> It was a question, and regarding the mah rating, just to obtain information.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that! I'm glad you are enquiring wisely.


----------



## mad_hatter

Christos said:


> A R20 battery is going to get people asking questing. I would rather people ask the stupid question here then try use the battery.
> In all honesty it's easier to say no don't use it at all 20 times a month than scold newbies who in turn won't ask questions.



Better to put up a sticky post then.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

mad_hatter said:


> Better to put up a sticky post then.



The 18650 Battery Safety Grades Table and *Battery amp-hour, watt-hour and C rating tutorial* are already stickied in the Hardware > Batteries section, where this thread was posted.
It still doesn't mean that everyone will automatically read it or that we should 'assume' that everyone will find and read it, or that everyone will have enough knowledge to use and apply it safely. It's probably better if we rather just answer the questions again if they pop up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Agreed @Kuhlkatz 

This is what forums are for

And often, when answering similar questions, one learns even more from the whole exercise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian

Hardtail1969 said:


> U know guys, i merely asked if anyone had seen it or knew of it, and nowhere did imply or say that i was going to use this in anything.
> 
> It was a question, and regarding the mah rating, just to obtain information.
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



Hi @Hardtail1969,

You are right in stating that you did not disclose that you were curious about using this in your device... However, on a vape forum - most people use batteries for their vapes.... on RC forums, they use their batteries for their cars/planes etc... the assumption would always be made, that you wanted to know about it for vaping - dont take it the wrong way, its just association. 

The positive side our of member reactions - is that anyone who sees this cell, certainly wouldn't put it in their mod (if they have read the topic) - so even if you weren't intending on doing so, maybe someone else was!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John



Reactions: Funny 4


----------

